# brazen orange gto!



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

Who has a brazen orange gto?
My 2006 gto is Brazen orange and i am trying to see how many other people have them in that color.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

06pontiacgto said:


> Who has a brazen orange gto?
> My 2006 gto is Brazen orange and i am trying to see how many other people have them in that color.


Follow the production number thread at the top of the page, and you'll see how many were made; I'm guessing most if not all have been sold.

My guess is you'll find a very low percentage of those owners on the web- - and less on this site.

There is another GTO web site (maybe more) LS1 GTO seems to be a little more active, especially in the Lounge area; I'm guessing a younger clientele- -


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

here u go 06pontiacgto

180 Brazen Orange/Black/Auto/17" 
340 Brazen Orange/Black/Manual/17" 
171 Brazen Orange/Black/Auto/18" 
484 Brazen Orange/Black/Manual/18"
1,175 total in bom
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105964


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Brazen orange*



06pontiacgto said:


> Who has a brazen orange gto?
> My 2006 gto is Brazen orange and i am trying to see how many other people have them in that color.


There were a total of 1,175 Brazen orange cars built in 06. I have a 05 Yellow Jacket, 1 of 35 made


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Who's Brazen Orange?*

I'm 1 of 484 BOM 6m 18". I had always wanted an old GTO and have followed the performance numbers of production cars since i was a kid. Pontiac was family feed into my inner thoughts. My granddad had Pontiacs and my idle/uncle had a SD455 GrandPrixSJ. I had friends w/ a mere 400 in their Pontiac's and they all covered that 8 mile town to town gap on float road with the needle crossing 120 and heading past HPM (MPH), when it got to M it was looking for more. 
When i heard the Goat was being farmed in the Australian outback in 03 i was highly excited. Then after i heard the numbers this new goat would be grazing, i was planning the next goat day at my house. 
The 04 was a little lacking in my eyes, but it was still simply a big V8 and for the money, not touchable.
I was busy through 05 and knew the next free time would be working on a deal to get this new Goat that had performance numbers untouched from my memories of all those old cars of yesterdays dreams. *****Old cars, The new Goat's performance numbers are for real, nothing nowhere near the price range of this car can even see my as*. I bought this car because i wanted a goat, fast car, and it was $100,000 cheaper than that 911 Turbo. I think w/ the extra $100,000 and simple fact that no car for the money can come close to the Chief Pontiac. BMW's and such are always welcome for views from tailpipes and catchup cam.


----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

LOWET said:


> There were a total of 1,175 Brazen orange cars built in 06. I have a 05 Yellow Jacket, 1 of 35 made


18" wheels built with auto. these cars get very rare when you breakdown with interior exterior colors , rims and tranny types. i have 06 ibm 6spd w/ blue interior and 18" wheel. love these 18" wheels more than alot of aftermarket rims. i love the brazen orange was my first pic but the car had the paint blotching synanomous with new gtos. i had to go thru 3 cars to get one with a good paint job. the original brazen orange looked mint after i picked up my ibm blue and the dealer put heat gun to it. o well i am seriously looking fro brazen orange next year .cant get enough gto.


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Adcruzingto*

I originally wanted the IBM w/ the blue leather w/ 18" (1-262), but after seeing the BOM in person i was sold. I had been working dealers in several states and got home from working a storm in January 06. Local dealer had what i wanted and over the phone they beat the best deal i had by $500. I've been grabbing gears and grinning from ear to ear. Who know's, maybe years from now the limited production and real world performance will shine through. For the money the is no match, and if you ever drove this Goat you would have to become a Goat herder.


----------



## imaginecreation (Jul 5, 2009)

*reviving an old thread* I never knew I had this much of a limited car. I am one of 484 who have a Brazen M6 with 18's! Is there any way to tell by looking at the VIN or body numbers which one number I have? like "364th built out of 484"? It's a stupid thing but I'd find it interesting to know! 

Still only have 15k miles on my baby!


----------



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

proud 06 bom m6 w 18s owner since 08


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

ADCRUZINGTO said:


> i have 06 ibm 6spd w/ blue interior and 18" wheel


Same here. :cheers


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

*Brazen Orange M6 17's*



06pontiacgto said:


> Who has a brazen orange gto?
> My 2006 gto is Brazen orange and i am trying to see how many other people have them in that color.


After looking at all the colors I just had to have orange. Wanted to keep the mileage low but its too much fun to drive. Never had so many people want to know about a car, most people do not know they made them again.


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

I do! And automatic ;p


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

'06 Bom 6m 18" 25k miles


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

imaginecreation said:


> *reviving an old thread* I never knew I had this much of a limited car. I am one of 484 who have a Brazen M6 with 18's! *Is there any way to tell by looking at the VIN or body numbers which one number I have? like "364th built out of 484"? It's a stupid thing but I'd find it interesting to know! *
> 
> Still only have 15k miles on my baby!


Nope.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

LOWET said:


> There were a total of 1,175 Brazen orange cars built in 06. I have a 05 Yellow Jacket, 1 of 35 made


Huh, did not know that. I must be 2 of 35. . . Yellow jacket, 2005 M6


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

06gtoin216 said:


> Same here. :cheers



Me three


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

count me, A4, BOM, the fastest color!


----------



## Harry1971 (Jul 28, 2018)

2006 brazen orange 6.0 automatic 120000 miles adult owned. had no idea about the limited number until after purchased just loved the paint found it wasnt even cleaned up just traded at chrysler dodge on a challenger and i spotted it. absolutely fantastic performing vehicle quirks and all.


----------

